# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met GGZ Midden Overijssel (locatie Psychiatrisch Centrum de Wellen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
GGZ Midden Overijssel (locatie Psychiatrisch Centrum de Wellen)
Deventerstraat 459
Apeldoorn


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met GGZ Midden Overijssel (locatie Psychiatrisch Centrum de Wellen).*

----------

